# Got me a little present THANKS ! 8-)



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the surprise Mark, came with my tickets today! 8)

Cant wait to use it ! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad you like it :wink:

We were thinking of doing some historical ones for the previous years...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes please, then we can line them all up , like the anoraks of clubs do, on a wooden board with all our tickets and souvenirs of the day :roll:

Also if we had metal badges we can have them so they hook onto each other and then after a few years they can be in a string about 2 feet long !

Must be the sunshine and the excitement for Brooklands !

I hope the wrist bands last until then, wont be taking mine off till then last minute of the day ! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

rotflmao 



TTotal said:


> I hope the wrist bands last until then, wont be taking mine off till then last minute of the day ! :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well as long as you're not like those numpties that keep their bands on far after the event. Saw womeone with a Glastonbury wristband on for the entire week after.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I know people with Reading festival wristbands from years back (still wearing them).

The little pressie is wicked and ones for the previous years would be great. Because yes you could line them up just like the racers do at goodwood. Nice.

Rhod


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's because people who go to Reading or Glastonbury never wash so there's no risk of it getting wet in the shower!!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh, it's a wristband


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and a... ? :roll:

PS I REALLY hope you weren't expecting a big turbo conversion :wink:



purplett said:


> Oh, it's a wristband


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't have a present because noone sent my tickets out


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

* lol *

just because it's you, I'm sure we can add another little pressie in the envelope... :wink: :wink:



jampott said:


> I don't have a present because noone sent my tickets out


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> I don't have a present because noone sent my tickets out


Tim on your order confirmation we sent you a personal message to explain why....IM me if you binned it

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sorry guys... I had to moderate this thread 'cos it was getting silly and I'm not allowed to have fun anymore. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry, did I hear someone say "twat"?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Sorry, did I hear someone say "twat"?


Nor mine


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

:?:


----------

